
Is Java Most Suitable for Enterprise Applications Development? - skiskilo
http://tech.pro/blog/1726/is-java-most-suitable-for-enterprise-applications-development
======
rbanffy
Are corporate desktop apps still relevant these days? All of my corporate apps
have web interfaces and I haven't seen any development for desktop in ages.

